# The Isle Of Man



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Best I've found so far is the high street Costa

There was a specialty place doing Has Bean that opened and closed during my absence to this craphole of an Island - is there some other gem that I haven't heard of?

It's pointless asking the locals, they're either salivating over their cousin or sister or drunk, the only recommendations they have are places like the Spill the Beans (which is like Costa but worse, although I guess they pay their "taxes" or whatever the Island calls taxes).

Anybody? Cafe Ashton is present and accounted for in my suitcase but I do have to spend three days here and it's nice to sit in coffee shops and work instead of the hotel room.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Could give Igi's a go.

Recon they could do with a review from your good self.

Igi's  Regent Street, Admiral House, Douglas IM1 2LX (Formerly Igi's


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

The existing reviews are entertaining http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g190928-d5590718-Reviews-Igi_s-Douglas_Isle_of_Man.html


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

mind you it was £2.80 for a "flat white" from a standard "cheap" cafe down town earlier with commodity beans and burned milk - I imagine the economics of running a "real" coffee shop are terrifying over here.


----------



## hez (Apr 30, 2015)

Was down there a few weeks ago - fair to say it's not known for quality coffee! The dear girl at the hotel that made my "flat white" was proud of punch of the "froth" she'd managed to get on top of it...

I'd recommend you settle in to your hotel room with the barista-in-a-suitcase option.


----------

